# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Đánh đổi 3 giờ để có 1 tỷ. Bạn có dám?

## Tungnt1992

Là khi bạn ứng tuyển vào vị trí CHUYỀN VIÊN MÔI GIỚI BẤT ĐỘNG SẢN tại CÔNG TY TNHH BẤT ĐỘNG SẢN TUẤN 123.

Tại sao tôi không bảo bạn là bỏ ra 3 triệu để có 1 tỷ mà chỉ là 3 giờ đồng hồ thì bạn đã có cái nghề, mục tiêu , thu nhập lên tới con số mà bạn không bao giờ dám nghĩ đến( vốn =0 ) thay vì RỖI để THỜI GIAN chết.

Đó là 3 giờ đồng hồ tại Vòng Phỏng vấn của Công ty khi vượt qua vòng loại, hãy đi đến đó để BIẾT SỰ THẬT.

_Thương hiệu Công ty Tuấn 123 đạt được:_ BẤT ĐỘNG SẢN THỔ CƯ SỐ 1 TẠI HÀ NỘI VÀ SÀI GÒN.

_Nhân sự hiện tại Công ty có:_ 1000 ÔNG CHỦ/ BÀ CHỦ CÔNG VIỆC.

_Thu nhập hàng tuần:_ VÀI TỶ.... Tháng hay Năm chưa tính ( số khủng )

_Thu nhập cá nhân:_ 20 TRIỆU ( chuyện nhỏ ), 40 TRIỆU ( tạm được ), 100 TRIỆU ( bình thường ).

_Lương cố định:_ 3TRIỆU 800 NGHÌN/ THÁNG DÙ KHÔNG CÓ DOANH SỐ.

_Hoa hồng:_ Chia hoa hồng ngay và luôn tính từ khi đặt cọc.

_Thời gian làm việc:_ HÀNH CHÍNH + ,( Bạn là chủ, bạn kiếm tiền cho bản thân).

_Không gian làm việc:_ SẠCH VÀ ĐẦY ĐỦ ( Khu Bàn Trà, Khu Khói Lửa, Khu Hưởng Thụ, Khu Làm Sạch..). Luôn luôn sẵn sàng 24/7.

LAPTOP, SMART PHONE, XE MÁY là điều kiện cần.

_Trình độ:_ Trung cấp, Cao đẳng, Đại học, Sau Đại học, Du học các Trường trong và ngoài nước_._

_Tuổi/ Giới tính:_ Không yêu cầu

_Văn hóa Công ty:_ Phục vụ và tự phục vụ, Chính nhân Quân tử, cho đi là niềm vui, Ơn đền Nghĩa trả....

_Thể Thao, ăn chơi:_ Giao lưu đỉnh cao, Giải đấu quy mô, chỉ cần sức khỏe, Giải thưởng to to đủ trăm người ăn.

_Đi đây đi đó, 64 là nhà, Việt Nam là quê, năm châu bốn bể là hình chữ S._ 

_Cuộc đời phải vậy, kiếm rồi phải tiêu, tiêu sao cho đáng, học thêm điều hay._

_Vươn ra chữ S, thấy trăm điều tốt, về rồi lại vỡ, hóa ra thế này._

Còn rất nhiều điều lạ, hay, tưởng vậy mà không phải vậy  khi đến với chúng tôi.

Liên hệ trực tiếp: 093.787.5380 ( Chị Tùng ) Hoặc qua link: https://goo.gl/w7ldiS

Địa chỉ: Tòa nhà Hồng Hà, ngõ 109 Trường Chinh, Hà Nội.

VÀNG TRONG TRÍ TƯỞNG TƯỢNG CÒN NHIỀU HƠN GẤP TRĂM LẦN SO VỚI SỐ VÀNG NHÌN THẤY TRONG LÒNG ĐẤT

( Sưu tầm )

----------

